# cowan lake



## fish fry (Sep 24, 2011)

anyone fish cowan for crappie lately any info would be greatly appreciated,was there last wendsday didnt do that good thinkin bout going tomorrow.


----------



## gottabustem (Feb 22, 2012)

went there to day i got 10 crappies with my auncle about 4-5 feet tiped off with a minnow NO JIG HEAD they went messing around if the fish were there they would smokem got to the sail boat docks i also got 3 bass off a rattletrap shad color good luck depth is key


----------



## LoneWolfNoPack (Mar 26, 2012)

Fished Cowan yesterday from the shore. My girlfriend caught one bass. We saw two other bass caught as well. No crappie to be found at all. Something good must have been happening around the island as there were 8 or 9 boats surrounding it.


----------



## fish fry (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for the reply,I guess i will not waste my time!


----------



## BIGTCAT'N (Apr 12, 2006)

That is surprising. We were there 2 weeks ago and slayed em. We even got a few big ones over 12 as well.biggest was 14 1/2"


----------



## smith07 (Feb 28, 2009)

the crappie were biting pretty well last weekend; this cooler weather may push them deeper for a bit.


----------



## LoneWolfNoPack (Mar 26, 2012)

Yep, doesn't take much to turn a bite on or off sometimes. You know the sayin, when it's hot its hot... I seem to find the other part of it a lot Haha!


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

Any word on the temps at cowan


----------



## predator86 (Apr 19, 2011)

It was still pretty cold today no way of measuring but did manage 12 keepers.


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

jeepguyjames said:


> Any word on the temps at cowan


Rocky was at 58 today and Cowan is usually pretty close pattern.


----------



## smith07 (Feb 28, 2009)

if what the fish were doing is any indication, it cooled down a little bit; the crappie were deeper last night than they were over the weekend


----------



## Boiler62 (Mar 30, 2012)

Fished Cowan Lake today with minnows and wax worms for a couple of hours in late morning and didn't get a single bite. Tried the south bank near the dam and the south bank near the park. Beautiful day after a cool, windy start but the fish weren't in the mood.


----------



## Bait catcher (Apr 25, 2008)

We also fished cowan today.Between 2 of us we managed 4 small crappie and 3 small eyes.Man they sure got lock-jaw today.Got rather windy around 4 pm,we had to pull boat out and head home.


----------



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

We fished cowan om sat. from around 8:00 til 1:30. It was very cold but we caught between 30 to 40 none real big maybe 9" or so. We did keep 6... Man was it cold. We also got checked by watercraft officer. He was very nice just gave us warning for no seat cushion & we did not have latest registration....


----------

